# What are you reading now?



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

I read quite a lot and I always have. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.

It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.










According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You know, I haven't read much lately. I spend a lot of time during the school year reading short stories and abridged novels so that I can teach them. 
But it's been a long time since I've read for pleasure . Might be a good time to start again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/battle-Bushy-Run-decisive-American/dp/B00087HX8M

I grew up nearby and spent a lot of time on the battlefield in my youth. Key engagement of Pontiac's War.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On my Father's recommendation I am fixing to read Mien Kampf. It just came in the other day. He says it is an interesting read.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I’m about to start unintended consequences..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sh*t My Dad Says by Justin Halpern

https://www.amazon.com/Sh-t-My-Dad-Says/dp/0062073400


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Brad Thor Spymaster. excellent


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Preppers Forums.net they are about as current and up todate as it gets.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

jim-henscheli said:


> I'm about to start unintended consequences..


I've read it twice. Spellbinding.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> On my Father's recommendation I am fixing to read Mien Kampf. It just came in the other day. He says it is an interesting read.


I've got it as well. Every time someone sees it they freak out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sh*t My Dad Says by Justin Halpern. Never heard of his writings but sounds like a gut buster to read. Thanks! Reminds me of my daughter, when I talk to her friends parents they say its always my dad says this or that. And we think they never listen.


----------

